# Hond kong little people



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

i just received my order from ebay of Hong Kong little people in 1/30th and 1/25 scale, great price ond perfect size for populating passenger cars and the larger ones will work well in populating my 10 LGB amtrak cars.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 
Nick..


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

I searched around e-bay and couldn't find those little people. What category or whatever are they under? I'm not real familiar with the e-bay site. The little peole look cool in the pics! 

Joe


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have used these figures. When I ran out of sitting figures, I cut the legs off some to place in my streamliner dining car. 


















For these figures, go to the below URL or do an Ebay - G scale search with "20x" or "40x" 
http://cgi.ebay.com/20x-Building-Train-Model-1-30-Scale-Painted-Figures-G_W0QQitemZ380044160587QQihZ025QQcategoryZ19157QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

JimC.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Jim, 
If you wish ot save there legs and not cut them off, you can heat them up over a stove or something hot and they will bend nicely 
Nick..


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Such cruelty to little people!! 
SandyR


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll be hearing from PETP (People for the Ethical Treatment of Plastic)!


----------

